
Show HN: Grimoire of a Nahual (Side Project VLOG) - ulisesrmzroche
https://youtu.be/tr_EgGlfQ4Q
======
ulisesrmzroche
Hey yall, so this is my new side project: An occult adventure serial fiction
about sorcerers in the southwest free to read on Medium called "Grimoire of a
Nahual".

To write the story, I am using Ron Edwards "Sorcerer" RPG, so that's what
makes this interesting: I don't know where the plot is going beforehand, so
its all a surprise to me too.

The other one is that it is actually a hypersigil, this is based on Grant
Morrison's theory on the intersection of Cybernetics and the occult principle
of "As Above So Below". Supposedly, the in-game universe is a microcosm of
sorts, and the main character is a sort of voodoo doll with my face on it that
is able to interact with that universe. Changes in that universe should have
echoes in ours. That's the theory at least. Hopefully it's true! This is an
experiment to test that hypothesis.

The first piece of software that came out of this is a die roller simulator
powered by NextJS

If yall have any creative side projects, share them here! This came out of
yesterday's thread about Developer VLOGs on their side projects, but I wanted
to make it more than just a talking head.

VLOG: [https://youtu.be/tr_EgGlfQ4Q](https://youtu.be/tr_EgGlfQ4Q) Chapter 0:
[https://medium.com/grimoire-of-a-nagual-kingdom-
come/grimoir...](https://medium.com/grimoire-of-a-nagual-kingdom-
come/grimoire-of-a-nahual-kingdom-come-f868fdd80ab0) What is a Hypersigil:
[http://cyborganthropology.com/Hypersigil](http://cyborganthropology.com/Hypersigil)
Sorcerer RPG Die Roller: [https://sorcerer-rpg-dice-
roller.vercel.app](https://sorcerer-rpg-dice-roller.vercel.app)

